# all my lot!!!



## popticle

Boys group 1:
Fiki:








Simba:








Spike:








Spike and Mouse:








Mouse:








Zoot:








Zazu:








Boys group 2:
Rocket:








Bear:








Quinn:








Boys Group 3:
Little Foot:








Petrie:








Doing what he shouldnt be :roll: 








Topps:








little foot enjoying his new friends 








Girls cage:
Mimzy:








Iggy:








Lily:








Dizzy (who has head tilt so it was a mission to get this):








Ratty:








Jasmine:








Midnight:









now all my rats are in one thread  lol
hope you like!


----------



## Meghan

aww,they are all adorable


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

so cute


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]I don't know why, but I like how Fiki looks in this one:











I like the expression on Zazu's face here:











I don't know why, but I like Lily in this one too:










By the way, is Lily a boy?


I love the shiny in Midnight's eye here:








[/align]


----------



## popticle

nope, lily is a girl, fiki always looks like that.....hes a bit of a poser :roll:


----------



## renay

Lol, zoot is a french swear word, although its spelled differently, Love the names and love the rats you're lucky to have so many!


----------



## Whiskers

popticle said:


> nope, lily is a girl, fiki always looks like that.....hes a bit of a poser :roll:


[align=center]My rats hate the camera because of the flash....
Whenever I get it out they hide.  [/align]


----------



## Forensic

My rats like to climb on the camera and Perry tries to steal it from me.


----------



## popticle

take lotsa photos and your bound to have a couple of good ones lol


----------



## popticle

also the frebch swear word is spelt Zut and means ****!


----------



## Inesita

Aw, they're all so cute. Especially Spike!


----------



## Leiren

Awww,I love them!


----------



## popticle

thanks, spikes the mosk lickiest buck ever!


----------



## Kimberly

oh wow Im in love with them all! What beautiful babies you have.


----------



## Star

I noticed from the pics, they all seem to match their name! Good job on the naming . They are ALL adorable!


----------



## Stephanie

oh how adorable is Petrie??? he is just sooo soo sweet!!! you have very pretty ratties!


----------



## popticle

thanks, hes still my new boy along with topps, bear and quinn.


----------



## simbakitten

MY CATS CALLED SIMBA!!...


----------



## kaylaface

They are so cute I wish I could have so many. lol You're so lucky.


----------



## simbakitten

oww there sooo sweet. and such red eyes1


----------

